# Trucut bedknife grinding angle



## Sidney P (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi everyone, would anyone know the grinding angle of a Tru-cut 27' (C-27) reel mower bedknife? Thanks.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Not sure if this will help but it's a general guide from Bernhard who makes the grinders for reels and bedknives.


----------

